# Color me Bud



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 29, 2006)

2100k   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HPS
2300k   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CFL
2700k   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CFLs
3000k
3500k
4100k   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tube
5000k
5500k
6500k   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CFLs
6700k   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tube
9325k   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tube
10000k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tube
12000k
20000k

So what is a grower to do? Fluorescents have colors galore to choose from...most of which are full-spectrum. Finding info on a bulbs full specifications is kinda tough...it'd be nice to know the nanometers and the colors of the spectrum that a bulb is strong in other than just going by warm or cool. Like one of those nice VHO actinic blue CFLs or a tube even. They peak at 420 nanometers....shouldn't every stage of growth be getting the right color or blend of colors in order to achieve maximum growth? Not just...broad spectrum, which while covering the bases...are also casting wavelengths not being utilized...so why bother powering something that goes outside the area of the spectrum best for the different stages of growth?

As in...the plants aren't seeing, let alone utilizing greens....so why bother powering a light that is emitting green wavelengths? 

I'm of the thought that the best formula to go with regarding light is the 'more is better' method. So I've gone and thrown those all those various cool colors into the veg hut in the hope that with that much diversity casting at any given time, whatever wavelengths make for better development of various types of growth ought to be being covered. 

The first change noted from previous grows...none of the younglings currently growing has stretched. Not even close to stretching. Growing so compact, with barely any room between the nodes that I'm wondering if I should induce a bit of stretch to avoid growth that becomes too dense and blocks available light.

lol....not that I should be worrying about not having a light handy for sticking where the sun isn't shining!


----------

